# Actual Newspaper Ads (supposedly)



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2005)

THESE ARE ACTUAL NEWSPAPER ADS!


FREE YORKSHIRE TERRIER. 8 years  old. Hateful little dog. Bites 

FREE PUPPIES: 1/2 Cocker Spaniel,  1/2 sneaky neighbor's dog. 

FREE PUPPIES... Part German  Shepherd, part stupid dog 

FREE GERMAN SHEPHERD 85 lbs.  Neutered. Speaks German. 

FOUND DIRTY WHITE DOG. Looks like  a rat... been out a while... better be a reward. 

COWS, CALVES: NEVER BRED.. Also 1  gay bull for sale. 

NORDIC TRACK $300 Hardly used...  call Chubby 

GEORGIA  PEACHES, California grown -  89 cents lb. 

JOINING NUDIST COLONY! Must sell  washer and dryer $300 

WEDDING DRESS FOR  SALE. WORN ONCE BY  MISTAKE. Call Stephanie.


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2005)

WEDDING DRESS FOR SALE. WORN ONCE BY MISTAKE


   

that's the best one !!!!!!!!!


----------

